# Comparison: V-Span, Wells, Alston



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

V-Span has 5 shot attempts and 8 assts tonight.

V-Span is a pg? How can you compare him with Alston?

V-Span is a sg? How can you compare him with Wells?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> V-Span has 5 shot attempts and 8 assts tonight.
> 
> V-Span is a pg? How can you compare him with Alston?
> 
> V-Span is a sg? How can you compare him with Wells?


Hmmm... comparisons, lets see.

KillBill is like Bobby Sura but on the crack that Manu is smoking. That is, Bobby Sura with the same passing, slashing, and defensive hustle element to his game as Manu. Billy doesnt quite look comfortable shooting.. he's much more comfortable driving but opts to go right alot whereas Manu catches ppl off guard with his lefty handles. Billy plays strong and really overpowers smaller 1s. Has the nose of a floor-general and can be a starting guard. Isnt as good in the half-court offense where Alston has the edge with experience. Still, Rafer doesnt always make the right pass to the right person. 

KillBill isnt much of a shooting guard. Like Bobby Sura he is just better off playing point. Bonzi is definitely the better player there but I still think Snyder is a better fit because he seems to have range. We'll just have to see.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

VSpan can't start as PG, maybe next year. He too short for SG.
VSpan is fine at backup PG :biggrin:


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Well..
As a Pg- I think this is where he is best suited. He is great at passing but i do disagree with what T-maniac said that Alston doesnt always pass to the right person. Alston is very good point-guard who can slash/shoot/drive but Span is more of like a manu-type player without the aggressiveness. Span i would admit makes better choices than rafer sometimes but rafer has some nice passes of his own, plus he is a stronger player than span. 

SG- well, span isnt much ofan SG because he's too undersized and well, if he's going against an american guy, he'd understand how much americans put into conditioning. And i saw him getting guarded by josh smith so not much i can say here. Wells is actually more of a SFbut he seems comfortable playing outside but inside is where he shines. Wells is a post-up in your face monster while Span is more like manu.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I think VSpan has the potential to be a better PG than Rafer, but Rafer should still start this year. We really need to see VSpan play against regular season players who will bring their A game.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

yaontmac said:


> I think VSpan has the potential to be a better PG than Rafer, but Rafer should still start this year. We really need to see VSpan play against regular season players who will bring their A game.


sorry guys to dissapoint u but kill bill is much much better player than Alston,u'll see that after bill get used to,to the nba's playing style,american life and all that he will explode and he will bec ome the starting pg u guys are looking for for many many years


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree with greekbullsfan, right now V-Span is still learning. I believe he would be the Main PG for years to come. We just have to wait untill he is used to the gameplay.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Hmmm... comparisons, lets see.
> 
> KillBill is like Bobby Sura but on the crack that Manu is smoking. That is, Bobby Sura with the same passing, slashing, and defensive hustle element to his game as Manu.


 etc etc...


or to put it simply, Sura in his prime


from what little of what I've seen of him so far, he seems to have a nice little crossover move, possibly better than Skip to my Lou's?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> etc etc...
> 
> 
> or to put it simply, Sura in his prime
> ...



not a chance. Its not the crossover. Its how he beats defenders with his speed/strength and how he leads the break thats impressive.

Ill put it this way. Skip has one of the best "handles" in the league. But Skip doesnt have the footspeed or strength to slash as strong as KillBill. KillBill has that euro-soccer-players' footspeed and footwork. Kinda like Manu, Nash, and Bibby -- changing directions, stop and go hesitation, etc. Skip beats ppl with his hands whereas KillBill does with his feet and body.


----------

